# Ever had an STD/STI Test?



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

*Results are private.*

Have you ever been tested for a sexually transmitted disease/infection?


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I voted yes

Doctor did not believe me that i was a virgin lol. The swab was a little painful and peeing was a little painful. 

Endoscopy on the other hand, if your doctor ever mentions that to you then run for the hills, 2nd worst experience of my life and going to the toilet after that i almost collapsed from the burning, was awful and lasted for a few days

or am i getting it confused with cystoscopy? either way ive had them all


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, when you're in the USArmy they test you.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Only for Chlamydia and HPV, which I found silly since I'm still a virgin. But my doctor insisted since I'm in my 20s. Even after I disclosed the fact that I don't have a sex life to speak of to my doctor, my mother still insisted. :| Of course, the results came back negative, by the way. I'm fine.

I remember the pap smear being *brutal. *It was so painful that I literally found myself screaming and my eyes getting watery as I felt the cold, slender metal rod enter me. Every move I made only made it more painful, and it was in there for what I thought was ENTIRELY TOO LONG! I wanted to die.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think they have to do a swab to do a basic STD check. At planned parenthood they just use your piss to test for chlamydia and gonorrhea and your blood for HIV and syphilis.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes for hiv.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread diseasist?
No


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. :/

I was offered one, but wanted to get on with my day that day. I should have.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yea, I was going to China and they force you to take tests to get a student visa. HIV, hepatitis, and something else, can't remember. Anyways, all came back negative - considering how much sex I'm getting, being infected would have been highly surprising.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I get screened every few months because I know that ignorance doesnt keep you safe like some idiots would like to believe.
The tests are free here since we dont live in the land of the barbarians (murica), so there is no excuse.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Noca said:


> Yeah I get screened every few months because I know that ignorance doesnt keep you safe like some idiots would like to believe.
> The tests are free here since we dont live in the land of the barbarians (murica), so there is no excuse.


Actually that's the one thing you can get for free or close to it depending on your income in most states, well at least California. I went to planned parenthood and at my university's health center for testing and it was all free since I was broke.

http://www.familypact.org/


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

I never have, I did lie about getting a test done twice though. Everyone feels and looks like it's working fine and I haven't had that many partners.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope. However, I once got the date wrong for when I had a volunteer orientation, so I arrived at the place on campus and there were a bunch of girls waiting out in this sort of waiting area. Confused, I finally asked one of the girls whether they were there for the volunteer orientation, and then she looked at me awkwardly and just said, "no". So, then when I went outside the door, I saw a big banner above the door for HIV testing.

So, yeah. I guess I'll be thankful that I'm not worried about STDs.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never had an STD test. Not much of a reason to be tested since I've never had sex.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

One time I got tested for HIV using the oral swab kit. Pretty cool. All you do is rub this thing against your gum line and come back 20 minutes later for the results.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

no i never had the need....:teeth.....but a guy at work had one, and explained it to me how it was done, made my eyes water hearing how it was done, with the thing down into your penis....ouch that does not sound comfortable.....


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

nope


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Pretty sensible thing to do when you're with someone new even if you always use barrier methods.



VictoryOverFear said:


> I never have, I did lie about getting a test done twice though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ravens said:


> I've never had an STD test. Not much of a reason to be tested since I've never had sex.


This would be pretty much the only logical reason to not get tested.



blue2 said:


> no i never had the need....:teeth.....but a guy at work had one, and explained it to me how it was done, made my eyes water hearing how it was done, with the thing down into your penis....ouch that does not sound comfortable.....


Have no idea what it is you are talking about. Nothing is needed to be shoved down your penis, just a simple blood test and urine test. Ignorance doesn't like this keep you safe.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Noca said:


> Ignorance doesn't like this keep you safe.


no ignorance might not, but STD's normally require sex....:teeth


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

blue2 said:


> no ignorance might not, but STD's normally require sex....:teeth


well then, my bad, you are pretty much safe then lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes. I had my scrotum inspected along with the swab in the urethra. When the doctor would touch my stuff, I felt like jumping away. It was such a gross and disturbing feeling.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Pretty sensible thing to do when you're with someone new even if you always use barrier methods.


It's just too scary IMO. I'd gladly do one of those oral home aids test but it sounds like getting a full std test at the doctors is really invasive. And of course I'd have to ask for one  I can't even bring myself to tell my gyno I'm sexually active.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Actually that's the one thing you can get for free or close to it depending on your income in most states, well at least California. I went to planned parenthood and at my university's health center for testing and it was all free since I was broke.
> 
> http://www.familypact.org/


Really, i though the test need to part of your health insurance, i know in the UK its free as a means of public health


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

VictoryOverFear said:


> It's just too scary IMO. I'd gladly do one of those oral home aids test but it sounds like getting a full std test at the doctors is really invasive. And of course I'd have to ask for one  I can't even bring myself to tell my gyno I'm sexually active.


It can be invasive but it's over quickly and a few minutes of discomfort are beyond worth it to take care of your health. This really makes me sad to read. I know attitudes are different in the US and that could make it intimidating to tell your gyno, especially with SA, but you really should in order to be safe. I know you said in a previous post that you have no symptoms, but a lot of women don't even show symptoms for STIs, for months after they've come into contact with it. And you can become infertile if left untreated. So it's very important to get tested. Some things can be passed on even if you've been using condoms, though obviously the risk is much much lower.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

CEB32 said:


> Endoscopy on the other hand, if your doctor ever mentions that to you then run for the hills, 2nd worst experience of my life and going to the toilet after that i almost collapsed from the burning, was awful and lasted for a few days


I've heard the worst is when they tie the other end of the tube to the back of a waiting ambulance.....that just seems unnecessary :blank

I've had the swab and urine tests, which I'm sure you'll all be delighted to know came back negative.

Handing someone a small cup of your own piss is certainly a strange experience. In my case it was made all the more awkward by the fact that it was an attractive young nurse who seemed keen to make conversation :?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope, never had the need.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Yes. I believe I've been tested for Hep B. I'm not certain if I've been tested for HIV, I'd have to check my records. I have a feeling that I was. Of course, it all came back negative.

It was a standard requirement for work-study purposes.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I've been tested for everything, after I found out my wife was having affairs. It was a simple blood and urine test, nothing to it. It all came back negative thank God.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> It can be invasive but it's over quickly and a few minutes of discomfort are beyond worth it to take care of your health. This really makes me sad to read. I know attitudes are different in the US and that could make it intimidating to tell your gyno, especially with SA, but you really should in order to be safe. I know you said in a previous post that you have no symptoms, but a lot of women don't even show symptoms for STIs, for months after they've come into contact with it. And you can become infertile if left untreated. So it's very important to get tested. Some things can be passed on even if you've been using condoms, though obviously the risk is much much lower.


Not to mention the risk of cervical cancer caused by HPV. Ignorance won't keep you safe from that but a PAP test will.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

no because im not a s*** and i dont sleep around


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I think I am fine, thank you for asking.


----------

